# Triplets and a single



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Tripleta are Hank, Henry and Liza. 

Single is still waiting for a name.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Adorable. Congratulations​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 2, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

They’re adorable


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The picture of the triplets, laying all over their mama is precious. The single goat has a fawn color, what about the name Fawn.... Congrats on the 4 new additions, kids are such fun to watch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!! Congrats


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Mama is looking happy too in those pics lol congrats


----------



## BC4goats (Jul 15, 2018)

LoriH said:


> View attachment 134781
> View attachment 134783


sooo cute! Little sweethearts now, big (but lovable) troublemakers when grown


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Is the single a male? My daughter thinks "Festus" would be good name. Maybe a doeling could be "Fuzzy Buns". Or "Buttons"? or "Boo"? Or "Tiny"?


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

They are so cute


----------

